# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Holothuria edulis

## Pedro Azevedo

_ Holothuria edulis_

----------


## Ana Claudia

boas tenho um pepino do mar comum rosa e ele nao s mexe muito, e normal??
como posso saber se ele se esta a adaptar bem??
cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> boas tenho um pepino do mar comum rosa e ele nao s mexe muito, e normal??
> como posso saber se ele se esta a adaptar bem??
> cumps


 :Olá:  Lê o post nº 50 ... para teres uma ideia do que meteste no teu sistema!
Caso verifiques que definha ou que eviscerou ... retira imediatamente as vísceras e retira também a seguir o bicho!

As Holoturias podem ser úteis, mas se "avariarem" pode ser o caos. O post nº 50 foi colocado pouco depois de eu ter publicado um artigo meu aqui no fórum que também podes ler

*Quando a Bela se Torna em Monstro e o Inferno se Solta no Sistema de Recife*

 *Por: Pedro Nuno Ferreira* 

O Carlos Mota apesar de muito experiênte não foi a tempo...
A Holoturia deve apresentar cor regular e viva e ter forma regular. O facto de não se mexer muito não significa necessariamente que esta mal, mas vigia bem. Não sei estavas ao corrente desta "particularidade das Holoturias mas sugiro que leias sobre cada espécie que pretendas antes de a comprar e colocar no teu sistema.
O Pedro Azevedo, que abriu este tópico, perdeu tudo a conta de uma "Maçã" do mar ... Desilusão

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------

